# Rhapsody Maltese has a cute girl..



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I think there are a few people looking for a puppy here. Rhapsody Maltese has a darling girl available. She is expected to be 5 lbs and is priced at $2500 (great price from a top breeder).

http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, she is darling! What a pretty expressive face! I'm sure she won't last long!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Aww she is so cute! She's related to Lucy also

I hope someone gets her!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Great price!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

What a cutie! I luv looking at puppies. They always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw, precious!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is adorable and wow... her parents are stunning!!! If she grows up to resemble them, she will be a beauty, for sure. What a darling she is.


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

Very cute


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

I love the look of Rhapsody babies! Tonia's female pups are usually $3500. I wonder why this girl is so much less?


----------

